# Lily Again



## crackerjackjack (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I can't believe that I took these pictures. The even funnier things is that my dad helped. Tell me what you think. The poop girl just looks so unconfortable at times. She is just so big, and an even bigger sweetie pie.












Again, can't believe that I took these. Thank goodness for a zoom lens.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 25, 2008)

Yea !!!!!

Your Dad is a sport !!!!!

from what I can see ...she still looks tight ...maybe? a little slack ...it is hard to tell

Next time take a pic looking straight on ....have her tail pulled up to 12 o'clock high & *maybe use flash too*

*get use to taking the "Crotch Shots"






we'll need to see more





[SIZE=12pt]*So are you all ready for the baby?*[/SIZE]

It is a very nerve racking/anxious time ....waiting and waiting and wondering





Did you get that foaling book that Mini Donk Talk Magazine puts out? It was my foaling Bible...you can never read it enough.

Can you see the baby move?

Give that girl a Hug for me


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 25, 2008)

She still looks "normal" to me, nothing seems elongated, but like Teri said next time try to take the pic straight on. You'll have a few other signs too, like of course the enlarged udder, and the pelvic ligaments and her vulva will become completely relaxed. Donkeys can be nortorious for keeping us guessing. Have you tried pressing lightly in front of her udder to see if the baby will give you a kick back?



RELAX..I think you cansleep a few more nights


----------

